# 'Mansplaining'  'machoexplicación'



## eno2

Hallo, 

'Mansplaining'  'machoexplicación' in het Nederlands, iemand?


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Manexplicatie, vrouwexplicatie, manexpliceren(d), vrouwexpliceren(d). 
Ik heb wel gelezen dat explicateur en explicatrice beroepsnamen zijn, en het betekent: iemand die iets uitlegt. 
Ergo, met _man-_ of _vrouw-_ als prefix, verandert het goede gevoel erbij toch wel, vind ik dan.


----------



## Peterdg

Machopedanterie.


----------



## eno2

Letterlijk maar lelijk, manexplicatie. Moeilijk te ontwijken. Zoals manexplicatie zelf, niet het woord.  

Machopedanterie zit dichter bij de gevoelswaarde en... heeft het gebrek niet specifiek  (opgedrongen) 'uitleg' op te roepen. 
Machouitleg?


----------



## P2Grafn0l

eno2 said:


> Letterlijk maar lelijk, manexplicatie. Moeilijk te ontwijken. Zoals manexplicatie zelf, niet het woord.



Dan help ik je niet meer, want zo mooi is het woord "mansplaining" niet. 
Ik heb je gegeven waar je om vroeg, maar jij noemt mijn moeite lelijk. 
De groeten ermee.


----------



## eno2

Wat jammer nou, zo lichtgeraakt. Je moeite is niet lelijk, het resultaat is lelijk.  Ik vind het  origineel  ook een lelijk woord.
Ik zei ook dat het resultaat van jouw moeite 'moeilijk te ontwijken' zal zijn. Was dat geen compliment? Ja toch?

Explaining=>explicación => explicatie lag zo voor de hand.

Manexplicatie
manuitleg
machouitleg

Zodra het begint op te duiken in Nederlandse vertaling hoop ik dat het niet manexplicatie is.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Het interesseert mij niet dat jij vindt dat het woordje er in het Nederlands (ineens) niet op mag lijken, en ook maakt het mij niet uit dat jij er niet tevreden mee bent.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Ik nam de moeite voor je, en het woordje is mijn moeite geweest. 
Zoek het zelf maar uit.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

eno2 said:


> manuitleg
> machouitleg



Hoe gaan die twee als werkwoorden fungeren?
Manuitleggen en machouitleggen? - Kom op zeg.

Manexpliceren en femexpliceren kunnen dat wel.
Ook al vind ik mijn exemplaren te netjes klinken als vertaling van "(wo)mansplaining en femsplaining".

Alsof _femuitleg_ doordachter is en alsof ik niet conjugaties als _zij femuitlegt_, etc. kan bedenken.


----------



## eno2

Het zou om de analogie te bewaren mansplicatie/manspliceren  moeten zijn
Klinkt ook weeral beter.

RIP manexplicatie.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Agreed, en zo ook femsplicatie/femspliceren of vrouwsplicatie/vrouwspliceren of manninsplicatie/manninspliceren.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

eno2 said:


> RIP manexplicatie.



I don't care.


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> Zodra het begint op te duiken in Nederlandse vertaling hoop ik dat het niet manexplicatie is.



Laat het dan mansplicatie zijn...


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Et facta sunt verba. = En de woorden waren er.


----------

